# Elizabeth River, Eastern Branch 2017-04-20



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Was inside eating when I saw some activity in the tidal creek in my backyard. The tiny minnows were getting spooked, and saw some splashes and thought I caught a glimpse of a small speck. Didn't have any small jigs handy and I was feeling lazy anyways, so I baited up with some tiny hooks and small bits of bloodworm and threw a line out hoping for the best. Ended up with a small white perch after lots of nibbles and a few misses.













Went out on the kayak this afternoon and got a few small croaker and white perch. More bites than I've had previous weeks at least. Nice to see things warming up!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

ORF Pete said:


> Was inside eating when I saw some activity in the tidal creek in my backyard. The tiny minnows were getting spooked, and saw some splashes and thought I caught a glimpse of a small speck. Didn't have any small jigs handy and I was feeling lazy anyways, so I baited up with some tiny hooks and small bits of bloodworm and threw a line out hoping for the best. Ended up with a small white perch after lots of nibbles and a few misses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me, I can willing to bet on drinks that I can put you on fish in Rudee right now.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll have to take you up on that soon as I can. I know there's fish in Rudee right now, but I haven't been able to get out there yet to fish from shore. For now I don't really have any way of transporting my kayak until I get a roof rack.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Yep...healthy blues up in thar inlet.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Just caught a pup from my yard in the rain. 18 inches on the nose but kind of skinny, so I threw him back after a quick picture. Caught him on bloodworm and bw fishbite sandwich.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Fun, Fun,Fun>You guys living in the backyard fishing holes are blessed.:beer:


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I just wish I had deeper water! There's 8 hours out of 24 I can't fish from the yard due to the water being too low... it's killing me!  




Just kidding, I do feel blessed to be on the water and catching fish to boot. Thanks for the reply.








Heck of a sunset most days.

Got some lines in right now, we'll see if I get anything.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

You got yourself a nice spot!


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

ORF Pete said:


> I just wish I had deeper water! There's 8 hours out of 24 I can't fish from the yard due to the water being too low... it's killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang...looks JUST like "home". Sigh...


----------



## DrumStrong (May 30, 2017)

Pete,

What bridge is that? I launch my canoe in between military highway bridge and the I-64 Bridge. Are you close to that? 

I have been using a bottom rig with crab and have had no luck the couple times I have gone out.


----------



## DrumStrong (May 30, 2017)

*Fishing Eastern Branch ER*

Pete,

What bridge is that? I launch my canoe in between military highway bridge and the I-64 Bridge. Are you close to that? 

I have been using a bottom rig with crab and have had no luck the couple times I have gone out.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, pretty close. That's the 264 and light rail crossing I see from my yard. If you want to paddle 1/2 mile downriver my way and fish the 264 bridge with me sometime I'm game.

Edit: Anytime you're paddling around, troll a lure behind you btw. There's some specks in our part of the river you may hook into (also drum, striper, etc).


----------



## DrumStrong (May 30, 2017)

Nice! Not too much further up river. I caught 1 small speck last year and a bunch of striper this past winter fishing military highway and one lighted dock. Probably had about a dozen each time I went, all schoolies though.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

ORF Pete said:


> I just wish I had deeper water! There's 8 hours out of 24 I can't fish from the yard due to the water being too low... it's killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if we were neighbors...that looks exactly like my backyard view.. Know what you mean about water depth.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

ORF Pete said:


> I just wish I had deeper water! There's 8 hours out of 24 I can't fish from the yard due to the water being too low... it's killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought water lebels were supposed to be RISING! What do I know?


----------

